# How do you have clients sign contracts/licenses?



## Mecal (Feb 16, 2011)

Do you do it in person, or electronically?

And if you do it in person, how often do you go back to them? (e.g. do you have them sign everything at once, or do you visit them multiple times?)

Thanks


----------



## kacielynch (Feb 16, 2011)

In person, everything at once!! That would be annoying if they had to meet multiple times with me.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 16, 2011)

if they are close by, just meet up.  If not, I send them PDF and they send it to me by mail.  I then make a pdf copy and send them back a copy.


----------



## robb01 (Feb 16, 2011)

digitally on my ipad. I present my ipad in a beautiful black leather portfolio. Have them sign it, then I have it automatically categorized as well


----------



## FattyMcJ (Feb 16, 2011)

Depends on the assignment.  For my recent Mary Kay cosmetics shoots, I've been using paper forms.  (Lots of ladies, hard to keep track of my iPhone while shooting the other women.)

For a single customer, I use my iPhone that has an app for contracts/releases that they can sign with their finger.

Once the iPad 2 comes out, I'll be using that exclusively...so much easier.


----------



## Mecal (Feb 17, 2011)

Interesting, thanks guys.

Could I have them sign it electronically through email?


----------



## KmH (Feb 17, 2011)

sure you could. The question is - would they be legally bound at that point.

From Wikipedia.org - Electronic signatures:



> In the United States, the definition of what qualifies as an electronic signature is wide and is set out in the Uniform Electronic Transactions Act ("UETA") released by the National Conference of Commissioners on Uniform State Laws (NCCUSL) in 1999.


 
You need to consult with a qualified attorney. Never rely on legal information/advice in an online discussion forum. Most of it is based on inaccurate urban legend or is just a WAG (Wild-Assed Guess).


----------



## Christos_2006 (Feb 17, 2011)

I use both paper contract and electronic one via Echo Sign. As keith pointed out check with a lawyer but when I looked at it last most states honor electronic contracts. If I'm not mistaken in 2000 congress passed the e-sign act making electronic signatures legally binding. But do your research and dont take my word for it.


----------



## Mecal (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Christos_2006 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey no problem, be sure to update us with your findings and your approach. It's nice to finish up a thread with a solution that others may find helpful.


----------



## Mecal (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I don't plan on doing anything for a while - but I was thinking about having potential clients signing contracts and I was a bit confused as to the time line and process.  I'll be sure to start a thread when I do do it.


----------

